# K.F.C.



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

K.F.C. didn't do well here.









































































Here's pictures I took while I was building this diorama: https://public.fotki.com/daveinthehat/davetown/kfc-abandoned/

There's a slideshow on my Facebook page. Hit the "Like" button to keep up with what I'm working on. 
https://www.facebook.com/daveinthehat/videos/


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Awesome work....cheers


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Didn't notice the bushes growing on the roof till near the last shot. Great touch.


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

or basically anywhere else in Canada 

Very nicely done!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Great looking scene. :thumbsup:


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

reality is only slightly more real. The road though -- very realistic looking -- what is it?


----------



## daschnoz (Dec 12, 2016)

MikeL said:


> or basically anywhere else in Canada
> 
> Very nicely done!


Yeah, Tim Hortons owns the Montreal area.


Dave, when are you going to offer classes on how to do this stuff? Your work is killer.


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

Severn said:


> reality is only slightly more real. The road though -- very realistic looking -- what is it?


I make my roads out of plaster and some other stuff.


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

daschnoz said:


> Yeah, Tim Hortons owns the Montreal area.
> 
> 
> Dave, when are you going to offer classes on how to do this stuff? Your work is killer.


I'm not planning on doing any classes on how to do stuff. Mostly because it takes so long to do stuff. I have been doing a couple videos about what I'm working on. I have slideshows with the pictures I take while I'm building my models. I take a lot of pictures. You can watch them on my Facebook page.
I'm always glad to help somebody when I can.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It's no wonder.....no KFC will do well in a town called Veganville....:laugh:


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

A very creative way to show the changes in time. I do not see scenes like this much on layouts. It’s a very realistic reality that at some point someone at KFC thought this location would be ideal for good business. 

Some businesses opens while others close on a daily basis. Those that close are often left standing and this former KFC was one of them. This in many ways is thinking outside the box. 

I am not sure about everyone else but I am close to being OCD about my layout being as realistic as possible. If something is out of scale whether it be vehicles, people, buildings, pets etc.. (especially if they are too big) They absolutely have to be in scale to be on my layout. This abandoned KFC is a very realistic way of any economy. 

I have this same KFC kit purchased ole.. about 25 - 30 years ago when I was a teen. I built the kit then but it’s still yet to ever be placed on a layout. I may very well use this idea for my KFC. 

Nevertheless good job!


----------

